# Pepperoni Pizza



## mr_whipple (Oct 11, 2021)

And more ABTs....   they're just like deviled eggs as the possibilities are endless.  Pepperoni, onion and herb cream cheese along with a 5 cheese blend. l think it was mozz, parm, provolone, asiago and romano.

Pizza sauce first... should have used just a touch more









Did the filling with a ziploc piping bag as usual. Pepperoni finely diced as not to clog up the works.







Ready to hit the pellet pooper with some sweet italians.







Coming along nicely.







Sausages done first so I left these on for a bit longer.. finished product. Pretty good for the first run.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 11, 2021)

I'll take two of each please! Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 11, 2021)

None left! My fat butt ate them all.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 11, 2021)

Pizza sauce in a ABT? Never considered that before.  Interesting. And on my to do list. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 11, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Pizza sauce in a ABT? Never considered that before.  Interesting. And on my to do list. Thanks for the idea!


Exactly how I ended up doing it.  Someone else did it first.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2021)

Man it all looks great but those ABT’s rock! I’ve done a few versions including shredded ranch dressing chicken but pizza never occurred to me. You can bet it won’t be long before I try that now!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 11, 2021)

Those ABTs look really good!


----------



## JLinza (Oct 11, 2021)

Awesome, thanks for the idea, im gonna have to give those a try


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 12, 2021)

That's a nice twist. Looks good...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 12, 2021)

Awesome idea for sure on my to do list.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 12, 2021)

Looks good! I would've ate them all too! I too also love the idea!

Ryan


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Oct 12, 2021)

These look awesome.  I love everything red/tomato based.  On my to do list for sure now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2021)

EXCELLENT!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 13, 2021)

mr_wipple Thanks for the like it is appreciated

Nothing like some good ABT'S for snack on football Sunday.

Warren


----------

